# Need opinion ! Which STS better for GTO?



## BrianCC (Aug 16, 2006)

My friend has B&M shifter. but I didn't like it. Any other option?

Thanks


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

GMM ripshifter


----------



## BrianCC (Aug 16, 2006)

GMM ? never hear it. Do you have any link ?


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

Here or here.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> GMM ripshifter


:agree


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I remember the days when you rode a Harley, the person behind you better be a mechanic. Get a B&M and that is what you will need with you, a mechanic. Ripshifter all the way!:cheers


----------

